# fishing the brazos



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey all

Im new to this site but not new to fishing. its been quite a while (since i was a kid) but recently i have become much more involved in fishing. I live in Katy just outside of houston and im lookinf for a place to catch some big catfish this weekend. I am only about 30 min from the brazos and would like to do some river bank fishing and give it a chance. Does anyone know of a place where i can legally publically fish the bank? I know alot of the area is private land and i'd rather not be shot. im up for going just about anywhere, but i dont have a boat so bank fishing is all ive got right now. I called bbsp and they said they have a spot but im not too sure about it. Please let me know and awesome forum!

Mike


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Bridge crossing on the Brazos are a good place to fish from the bank there are a lot of bridges on the brazos. Look on a map and you can find them, there are a lot of big catfish in the brazos, and aligator gar, good luck.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, the bridge areas on most rivers have some access for fish. Many have public boat ramps and parking areas. Do some scouting. Just throw a few rods and some good shrimp in the car and spend the day driving, looking and some fishing.
PS Don't forget the fishing license.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the city park right north of rosenberg

the crossing at simonton

rest of the stuff around here is closed, sherriff depts. will let you know


----------



## doctorliver (Mar 23, 2007)

I recently took my boy to Stephen F. Austin park. 30 min. from Katy. Had several bites and my son pulled out a small cat. Had fun and its close to home. Just a bit of a pain to walk from the parking area to the river. Don't need a fishing permit if you fish in a state park.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for you help! Headed to the river dark and early with a buddy of mine (im trying to get him into fishing so I have someone to go along with me as the Fiance is a sleeper-inner, so 4:30 departure time was a bit early for him) hope its a good day!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm out at the rosenburg city park under the bridge if anyone would like to join me


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

I live at the corner of 723 and 1093 and I put my boat in to set lines all the time in the brazos off of 723. There is a trail goin down on the other side of the river from the park where you can drive down. There are usually people sittin there fishin though. Let me know if you do any good.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I fish at the park in Sugar land on University Dr.& Common wealth. I caught some good blues and flatheads there.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Not even a single bite yeaterday on the river, saw plenty of fish but not one wanted anything I had. Good news is the father of a buddy of mine has a great boat that he simply just doesnt want so im going to be buying that soon. First boat! cant wait to hit up Livingston and Conroe.


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

You outta come set some limb lines and jugs on the brazos next time we go. Let me know if you're interested. If you live in Katy, you aint too far from me or where we slide the boat in.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

myleskubi said:


> You outta come set some limb lines and jugs on the brazos next time we go. Let me know if you're interested. If you live in Katy, you aint too far from me or where we slide the boat in.


Yea, stay over there in the brazos....i seen ya down at the colorado sunday:hairout: ...jk green for helpin the guy out


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

that aint no lie i was there sunday, the rivers been so low and water so clear you can see fish swimmin around everywhere.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

where do you slide the boat in? Ive been trying to find a place north or I-10 for years.


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

I put in off of 723 in rosenberg almost at 90. It's kindof a pain in the rear but worth it to me!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

do you slide you boat in on the north side of the river where you can drive down under the bridge? If so when i was there last saturday I saw your boat tracks...pretty steep bank not an easy place to launch


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I gotten so tired of tryin to get in that brazos. Iam gonna drop at 290 one day. I gotta a setup that I can carry a the motor and boat seperate.

What yall thing south or north of 290?


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

ya i put in off the north side. I back my trailer down til it hits that sand bar and put pvc pipe behind the boat on the sand bar, push the boat onto the pvc pipe, and hold on to the rope, otherwise that boat'll shoot to the other side of the river. I got a heavy boat and it is a little pain in the rear to get in on that river. To get it out, I got a 150ft. thick rope that i tie to the boat and pull it up the bank with the truck. Its a lot of work for some fish but worth it to me! There aint a whole lot of people that'll go through the trouble that we do to fish some rivers. I've never been down to the river off of 290 so i'd be lyin if i said how easy or hard it is.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

sounds like a heck of a lot of work but if you catch one fish its worth it. must be easier with 2 or more people. let me know next time you head that way and if your ok with it I will try and make my way down there from katy. I think this saturday im going to head down to the brazos river turn around and see what action i can get there


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

my brohter, a good friend, and i are goin saturday to try out luck down there settin some lines on the brazos. i dont think we'll have much luck but we just like bein out there


----------



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

The brazos has tons and tons of my shrimp,chicken livers,and shad, and i have not 1 catfish from her, i never could figureout that river


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

luke1277 said:


> The brazos has tons and tons of my shrimp,chicken livers,and shad, and i have not 1 catfish from her, i never could figureout that river


The brazos has two speeds............wide open and dead stop.


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

The brazos has two speeds............wide open and dead stop. 


Jug,
You keep giving away all our secrets, and the river will be full of pilgrims! HAHA


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I used to know a few guys they would launch in at the bridge on fm 529 there is also one going from hempstead to bellville


----------

